# Several porn tracks (again) :)



## Alex W (May 21, 2008)

For newer members that might not know what I mean in the topic subject, I've posted tracks here now n then from my work that I do for the website: http://www.actiongirls.com  

It's been a solid bread and butter job for me for over 4 years now (shit how time flies.)

As usual it's a bit of a mixture of styles - heavy metal, prog rock, industrial, ambient, hybrid orchestral, and even some good ol' western style showdown music. 

I don't blame you if you don't get through all of them... or any of them .

...But if you do, comments / feedback always appreciated. o-[][]-o

http://www.alxproductions.com/angelalloy.mp3 (I even wrote lyrics for this one and distorted my voice cos it sounds crap otherwise  )

http://www.alxproductions.com/2girlstandoff.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/backseatfright.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/gettingready_loop.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/western.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/showdown_loop.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/dreamhouse.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/3ladiesdancing.mp3

http://www.alxproductions.com/trumpettrip.mp3


----------



## MettaAudio (May 21, 2008)

Good work Alex. I particularly love your guitar sounds. Very effective and gritty.

I remember a few years back a post from Actiongirls on Mandy.com looking for a composer. I considered applying for the gig. Based on the quality of what you do, I'm not sure I would have been in the running. I think your work sounds great. It seems like a great gig in that you get to write a wide variety of music on a regular basis.

Well done!


----------



## Alex W (May 21, 2008)

Thanks man  Appreciate it!

Cool music and photography on your site - alone2 is very nice , and btw you have a hot wife.

I use Waves GTR 3 and Guitar Rig 2 for guitar sounds, both are cool for different things.


----------



## nikolas (May 22, 2008)

heh...

sorry for the off topic (and bizzare so), but couldn't help it!

First of, Alex, I'm a fan of action girls! Good job man! (from previous clips I've seen, don't have time now, bt promise to come back! )

EDIT: Bloody hell! Heard some stuff (2 girl stand off, 3 ladies dancing). I must know by title which ones are towards the hard rock, etc style! (I'd hate to bump onto the western style! :D)

But these sound great and the guitar sounds great as stated above! 

John (metaaudio):

http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/cgempire/dimitris.png

That's my son with my headphones. Remind you of someone's avatar? :D


----------



## MettaAudio (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, Alex, for checking out my site and taking time to listen to some of my music. And yes, I think I do have a hot wife! 8) We actually started a photog biz, which has been quite an adventure so far. I take some of the pics, but she's the one with talent.

http://betsyandjohn.net

Nikolas, nice pic! I'm sure just about everyone here with a child has a similar pic. They're just so stinkin cute, I couldn't help it!


----------



## Alex W (May 23, 2008)

nikolas @ Thu May 22 said:


> heh...
> 
> sorry for the off topic (and bizzare so), but couldn't help it!
> 
> ...



LOL. Cool, thanks a lot for the listen - appreciate the comments


----------



## Tag (May 23, 2008)

I can just join the comments: This tracks sound great. I love this distortion thing mixed with distorted voice. At all your sound sounds very professionell and awesome mixed+mastered! Well done.


----------



## Alex W (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Tag, glad u enjoyed em


----------



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (May 25, 2008)

Production was awesome on these tracks!

Killer guitar mixing and I love the porness of the tracks....damn that porn tho.....damn it lol :D 

wonderful job Alex!


----------



## Alex W (May 26, 2008)

Hehe Jeff, thanks mate glad u liked


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 27, 2008)

woot, writing for PrOn, thats way kewl.
I likes that. lol.

But...them drums are sampled , right?
Maybe its the mp3, but theres something odd in my hears with the cymbals and hat sound...well, not odd, just not completely authentic sounding.

And if you say they are real recordings now, im gonna go and weep for 3 hours in shame of my errors.

Anyway..good work tho...it can be quite a challenge to get a convincing digital guitar sound, but you did a good job here.


----------



## C.M.Dess (May 27, 2008)

Excellent mixing. Guitars playing sounds very good and the tone is realistic, good spread usage. Nice compositional development. Very beefy overall. Good work and congrats on the gig.


----------



## Alex W (May 27, 2008)

Cheers Pzy and mr Dess 

Pzy-Clone, which track in particular are you referring to? None of it is real recorded drums, it's all a combination of EZ Drummer and Stylus RMX. If you're referring to AngelAlloy.mp3, for the end section I used a stylus hihat loop over the top of my EZ Drummer parts, which could be what you're hearing, and I agree that it sounds fake.

I'm ok with that . My general method when programming drums isn't to aim for authenticity, but rather a larger than life sound, same goes for programming orchestral stuff or anything else really.


----------

